# Bucks-Bulls Preview



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> With their star guard done for the season, the Chicago Bulls hope their current leading scorer is healthy enough to get back on the floor.
> 
> Luol Deng could return from a one-game absence when the Bulls try to get back on track and avoid a third consecutive home loss to the lowly Milwaukee Bucks on Tuesday night.
> 
> ...


http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=400489189


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Henson is having a great game so far.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I HATE that we won this game, but at least we won on Henson's back. Great game by him, and we needed all of it to beat a corpse of a team. We'll be alright.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I like what I'm seeing from Henson. Him and Sanders will be a great duo going forward.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

